# Two Point Critique?



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Could someone tell me what I should work on in my two point. I am supposed to be doing the modified hunters (2'9, 3'0) next show season and I really need to work on my two point because my equitation sucks.  And I think that if I work on my eq it will help my horse too. Thanks for any info you give me!
x equestrian_rider465

This jump is about 3'0 - 3'3.









and here is one closer.










and another...











Sorry for the sucky quality. But any help is majorly appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't see the pictures


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

neither can i


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

thats weird :S I could see them before and now I can't ... I'll try and fix it.


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Let's try this again.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Are you talking about your jumping position or two pointing? You're only giving us pictures of you jumping. If you're concerned about your jumping position, i think you look really good and if you're looking to work on something, you could probably start learning how to do an automatic release because your jumping position looks really stable.


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

GeminiJumper said:


> Are you talking about your jumping position or two pointing? You're only giving us pictures of you jumping. If you're concerned about your jumping position, i think you look really good and if you're looking to work on something, you could probably start learning how to do an automatic release because your jumping position looks really stable.


Yes I mean my jumping position.  Sorry about that. This may sound stupid, but could you possibly explain to me what an automatic release in because I do want to practice.  Thanks!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

An automatic release is the next step up from the regular crest release. Instead of releasing your horse's face by placing your hands in your horses neck, your hands will follow your horse's face creating a straight line from your elbows to your horse's mouth.

With her left hand, Beezie Madden is doing a great example of an automatic release


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Okay thanks! I'll try and work on that!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry I can't explain it very well!


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with the above, you have a lovely jumping position! Good luck next show season!


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

A direct release is another term used for automatic-- it means there is a direct line from your hand to the horses bit. it is often a necessity for XC but some horses really prefer it. your hands can go down the neck- instead of resting along the crest  
i hope that helps the explanation


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

XivoShowjumper said:


> A direct release is another term used for automatic-- it means there is a direct line from your hand to the horses bit. it is often a necessity for XC but some horses really prefer it. your hands can go down the neck- instead of resting along the crest
> i hope that helps the explanation


Mhmm...you did a better job than I did!


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

hahaha.. nah yours was good- the only thing is its not a 'step up' its a different kind of release it has a different purpose... thats all


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

I really like the OPs horse btw!


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Crests are more used in hunters because you don't make any sharp turns. Unless your horse prefers it, there's not really a need to learn an auto release for hunters.


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thankyou for all the lovely comments.  I think that next time I see my trainer I will ask her about which one she prefers, because right now we aren't really focusing on me, but more of my horses form over the jump! =) Thanks for all your help and I will be sure to look into both crest and automatic releases. All of your explanations were very helpful!!



XivoShowjumper said:


> I really like the OPs horse btw!


Thankyou very much!! =)


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

You look good, and that's a nice looking mare!

In my (limited) experience, I prefer a crest release for hunters and an automatic release for jumpers. An automatic release lets you be ready for a speedy turn the second you land, but horses don't seem to stretch as much. A crest release lets your horse stretch his neck and get a good looking jump. You still have control with a crest release, but it is not quite as easy to make tight turns right after the fence


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

An automatic release is what I am using in my avatar photo. I'm not much of a fan of a crest release except in my beginner riders.


----------

